# Need help



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

One of my 7" Piraya was killed last night







I feel like sh*t cuz it was one of my favorite fish. But anyway, when I cut it open to look inside I found 2 little critters in the gill area just chillin. I was like WTF!!! I have no clue what the heck they are. I dont feed goldish to my Ps or have any decor. And havent add an new fish for 3 months now. Here is a blur as hell pic below any ideas???


















It has a segmented shell, and has small sharp nails on each leg that grasp your finger when touched! I just hope this isnt in any of my other Ps. I cant offord to lose anymore. This is going to set me back as it is...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

That is crazy ...















Sorry for your loss Scott


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

thats so fcked up

i wonder what that is...


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

mother f*cker









wtf is that thing?? how big is it??

... try putting a little salt on one of em... if it dies maybe u should add salt to ur tank to kill any more


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

wow never heard of that, do oyu have any live platns in there?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

When you PM'd me the pics, it ruled out my initial thoughts that it was argulus (fish lice). There are parasitic isopods that are mainly found in marine aquaria, but there are species that exist in freshwater.

Here's a pic I found on the web:
Pic of Lironeca 

Kinda looks like your culprit?

In any case, like I said in my PM, the treatment of choice would be dimilin since it prevents crustaceans from synthesizing chitin (the hard outer shell). It is also piranha safe.

*edit* couldn't get pic to show up... maybe a link would do.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Don that looks exactly like it!!! I looked for some more pic on the net and found these.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I think thats it! Should I worry about my other Ps?!?!? I am watching them carefully but i dont really see anything as of now. And I have actually never seen anything like this ever. Man I am so scared for the rest of my shoal


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your piraya







hopefully those fuckin things are not in your other p's.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

thats is some weird alien lookn stuff..lol very ugly, try some salt w/ you other p's just to be safe


----------



## aqualife (Sep 4, 2003)

Holy sh*t - that is some scary looking stuff.
Sorry to hear about your fish.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

looks sorta like a rollie pollie mixed with a lobster


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Sorry 'bout ur loss man







.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

dude sorry to hear about that sh*t hope you kiled the little f**kers, mite make you feel better.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

carisma02uk said:


> dude sorry to hear about that sh*t hope you kiled the little f**kers, mite make you feel better.


 Oh trust me i killed the lil shits! But still feels like sh*t to lose your favorite fish.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

yes mate am feeling you on that one.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

set a torch to those fuckers









sorry about your loss though


----------

